# Breeding Trap/Guppies



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was just wondering if it is ok to put guppies in a breeding trap before they are about to give birth since some livebearers like swordtails dont seem to like them - if guppies can go in there when do you think I should put mine in there? you can clearly see the gravid spot and there is a difference in belly size apart from the other 2 females I have and its been like this for almost 2 weeks now
thnaks a lot:idea:


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use them with my Guppies just so I can save babies. I don't put them in until they are having their fry or seem to be about ready to begin. I don't like the "V" type breeders because they don't allow enough circulation. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

WHY PUT HER THREW IT. ALL I DID WAS BYE A PLASTIC REPTILE PLANT BED AND PUT IT ON THE BOTTOM. THIS GAVE THE LITTLE GUYS ALOT OF COVER AND MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME FOR ME TO SEPORATE HER FROM THEM WHEN SHES DONE. I ASSUME YOU HAVE SOMEWHERE ELSE TO RAISE THE LITTLE GUYS TILL THERE OLD ENOUGH TO FEND FOR THEMSELVES. IF NOT EVEN WITH GOOD COVER YOU CAN STILL EXPECT TO LOSE 80 PERCENT OF YOUR BABIES. GOOD LUCK AND LET US KNOW HOW SHE DOES. :razz:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

check your caps lock


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

If I notice one of my guppies is near time, I drop her in a 2gallon thats packed with plants. Then when she's done, I just remove her. Easy peasy


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah well the only other tank that comes close to being a fry tank is my 2.5 gallon, which does not have a filter or a heater, I'm not even sure if it was for fish but I just bought it cause it was for 5$:chair:

-I'm saving up to buy one of those 5 gallon nano tanks from walmart


----------

